# Who is the earliest composer who is still played regularly today?



## gprickril (Mar 27, 2016)

I realize that "regularly" is imprecise, but hope you can understand the spirit of the question.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

On top of my head, Hildegard of Bingen especially, plus the Troubadours/Trouveres (such as Bernart de Ventadorn) are some of the candidates, where reasonably readable, individually composed and identified scores exist (~12th century).

Also, I believe, some Byzantine composers of choral works are performed, albeit mostly on a local, very specialized level. Such as Kassia (9th century) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kassia


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> On top of my head, Hildegard of Bingen especially.


I agree with that. Though I think a lot of her popularity is not because of her music but because she was a woman. But, hey, if her gender is what gets her out there, at least her music _is_ getting out there.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Also, there´s a general, flexible and attractive aura of "New-Age"-like spirituality connected to her oeuvre, I think. 
Plus the apparent flexibility of her "scores", making it easier to adjust them according to one´s resources and ideas/intentions. There´s remarkable variety in how they are being performed, interpreted and recorded.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> I agree with that. Though I think a lot of her popularity is not because of her music but because she was a woman. But, hey, if her gender is what gets her out there, at least her music _is_ getting out there.


I think, even moreso, her popularity is because she IS the earliest that most people think of. It's a sort of hipsterism to pick up on the newest, oldest, -est, etc, but I'm ok with it in her case


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Where is her (Hildegard) music being played? I've never heard a note of it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Popular in church and choral concerts here, for example. Also books, even Danish. But maybe-maybe her popularity has already culminated, I don´t know - she´s no longer sensational. 
The Presto Classical shop lists 68 recordings in their current selection.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I would say that if we insist on a stronger definition of 'regularly', we would have JS Bach.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> I would say that if we insist on a stronger definition of 'regularly', we would have JS Bach.


Yes. I was thinking exactly the same thing. Bach is as far back for a composer to be played so prolifically.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Sugesstion: Check out: https://bachtrack.com/

They list many concerts from around the world. They do not list every one but an awful lot.

One can click on "Find Concerts" under concert. Then click on "Suggestions". Under suggestions one can select under period "early". One can then find all sorts of concerts that include early music in their program.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Taking the big say, post-Renaissance names, Vivaldi was born before Bach, not to mention Monteverdi or Purcell.

Bach has the advantage of composing in so many genres and instrumentations.


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> I would say that if we insist on a stronger definition of 'regularly', we would have JS Bach.


I think that'd be Vivaldi.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Chronochromie said:


> I think that'd be Vivaldi.


Could well be, but in my part of world, Vivaldi is rarely performed compared to Bach.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Kivimees said:


> Could well be, but in my part of world, Vivaldi is rarely performed compared to Bach.


what - and the 4 seasons is probably one of the most performed works


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

stomanek said:


> what - and the 4 seasons is probably one of the most performed works


No question about that, but I would say including church performances, Bach is the clear winner, e.g., http://www.peterskirche.at/fileadmin/pdf/orgelkonzert_heute.pdf


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Kivimees said:


> I would say that if we insist on a stronger definition of 'regularly', we would have JS Bach.


Corelli is performed very regularly and antidates Bach. Vivaldi, too, but only slightly.

And Purcell is well played but before Corelli, mostly. So maybe before Purcell is when regularity takes on a new definition.

Although renaissance madrigals and sacred music are performed with great regularity by choirs of churches and universities


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Also, if you mention Bach, then it makes no sense not to mention equally or slightly less popular contemporaries, like Handel, Telemann, Scarlatti, or Rameau.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

gprickril said:


> I realize that "regularly" is imprecise, but hope you can understand the spirit of the question.


A very good question, and welcome to TC! Yes I do understand the spirit of the question. 

I would say Claudio Monteverdi.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> On top of my head, Hildegard of Bingen especially, plus the Troubadours/Trouveres (such as Bernart de Ventadorn) are some of the candidates, where reasonably readable, individually composed and identified scores exist (~12th century).


I was thinking Hildegard von Bingen too. I can´t understand why people mention composers that lived several hundred years later.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'd nominate Henry Purcell (predates Bach) as played regularly. His operas are still fairly popular.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

stomanek said:


> what - and the 4 seasons is probably one of the most performed works


I think that the diversity of works regularly performed also has to be taken into account. Apart from the "Four Seasons", and possibly the "Gloria" RV589, Vivaldi is - in my experience - relatively obscure and under-represented in the live repertoire. If we could zoom forward in time, I suspect that Vivaldi, as an ostensible one/two-hit wonder, will be seen to stand in relation to Bach as Gustav "Planets" Holst does in relation to Mahler or Debussy.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

That is an underestimation of both the quality and popularity of Vivaldi with listeners and performers. There are so many eclectic Concerti that dominate their instrumental niches(recorder, traverso, mandolin). 
And don't forget L'estro Armonico, wonderful Concerti Grossi type works.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> That is an underestimation of both the quality and popularity of Vivaldi with listeners and performers.


I'm not judging Vivaldi, just reflecting on what I have observed - namely, that few people seem to know Vivaldi outside the "Four Seasons" and (sometimes) RV589. Indeed, even among regular "classical" listeners/concert-goers, comparatively few will have been exposed to much else of the Red Priest's eclectic, and prolific, output.


----------



## gprickril (Mar 27, 2016)

Purcell and Bach (of course) were on my shortlist, but these great responses have given me plenty of music to research and enjoy. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I have to say that I don't regard Purcell or Bach as 'early' music although it is plain that for many people, this is the case.

Music that dates from much earlier than this (eg Byrd, Tallis etc) is frequently performed in the UK and there is a dedicated Centre for Early Music (https://tickets.ncem.co.uk/default.aspx) with a number of regular festivals devoted to 'Early' music such as the one at Beverley in May (http://www.ncem.co.uk/yemf) and at York in July (http://www.ncem.co.uk/bemf) .... although both go forward way past 'Early Music' (including Beethoven and even Mendelssohn - albeit in HIP interpretations)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

William Schuman used to get up at 4:37AM. I don't know of any composer earlier than that.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

I often hear Hildegard of Bingen on the radio; however, I have never heard a single one of her works performed live. We do get a fair bit of choral music performed locally, but I don't think I've heard anything earlier than Josquin des Prez's Missa L'homme armé.

My guess is that most choirs love singing polyphonic music, and having the sopranos singing in unison while everyone else shuts up wouldn't make the singers too happy.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

waldvogel said:


> I often hear Hildegard of Bingen on the radio; however, I have never heard a single one of her works performed live. We do get a fair bit of choral music performed locally, but I don't think I've heard anything earlier than Josquin des Prez's Missa L'homme armé.
> 
> My guess is that most choirs love singing polyphonic music, and having the sopranos singing in unison while everyone else shuts up wouldn't make the singers too happy.


I reviewed BachTrack and des Prez appears to be the most frequently performed early composer.


----------

